# Vibes needed please!!



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Rhythm has decided to stop eating :confused1: He is normally driven by his stomach so it is very unusual for him. Please can I have as many nomming vibes as possible, if he doesn't ea something soon then we will be off to the vets :frown:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Rhythm has decided to stop eating :confused1: He is normally driven by his stomach so it is very unusual for him. Please can I have as many nomming vibes as possible, if he doesn't ea something soon then we will be off to the vets :frown:


*nom vibes* aww  hope he is ok hun, could it be heat?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

I'm hoping it is the heat or he is sulking cos he is going through a heavy moult at the mo.
He has had some fibreplex and he has taken a little recovery food, so has now started pooing at least. I have bought him and his brother inside so I can keep a very close eye on him :frown:
I just wish he showed just a litle interest in food :confused1:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm hoping it is the heat or he is sulking cos he is going through a heavy moult at the mo.
> He has had some fibreplex and he has taken a little recovery food, so has now started pooing at least. I have bought him and his brother inside so I can keep a very close eye on him :frown:
> I just wish he showed just a litle interest in food :confused1:


when Rosie stopped eating post op, the only thing that she would touch was fresh grass (odd considering she had never been outside in her life, that I know of) tried that? could try him with treats and his faves dotted around for him


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> when Rosie stopped eating post op, the only thing that she would touch was fresh grass (odd considering she had never been outside in her life, that I know of) tried that? could try him with treats and his faves dotted around for him


Oh believe me I have tried everything (He normally goes nuts for weetabix, but just turned his nose up at it today :frown I think he is getting fed up of me shoving things in his face lol, I have sent my OH out to go and pick up all of his fav veggies and see if any of that tempts him, if there is no change in a couple of hours I am taking him off to see the vet just to be on the safe side


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Oh believe me I have tried everything (He normally goes nuts for weetabix, but just turned his nose up at it today :frown I think he is getting fed up of me shoving things in his face lol, I have sent my OH out to go and pick up all of his fav veggies and see if any of that tempts him, if there is no change in a couple of hours I am taking him off to see the vet just to be on the safe side


yeah better safe than sorry, could be down to the weather or maulting, I'm sure he will be munching away before you know it


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

pineapple juice is fantastic during a heavy molt, Miffy was off her food for a good 2 weeks. also plenty of water especially during this heat. 

lots of vibes for him  its such a horrible thing to go through but with plenty of attention i'm sure he will be fine


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hoping he starts to eat soon!!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Just to let you know there is still no change so we are off to the vets soon, I'll let you all know how we get on when I get back :frown:


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Just to let you know there is still no change so we are off to the vets soon, I'll let you all know how we get on when I get back :frown:


 poor boy, will keep checking back for updates!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

oh no poor lad.....**nom vibes** i hope he starts eating again soon. i'll be keeping an eye out for updates. xx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

We are back, and I'm pleased I took him....
The vet did a glucose test as rabbits sugar levels go up if they are in pain, well a normal rabbit will have a glucose level of 8..... Rhythm had a glucose level of 14.5 :scared:
So the vet has given him a gut stimulant and pain relief (I have more to give him at home) and we are back for another checkup tomorrow at 12....


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ive never had a vet do that before, always just administered pain meds straight away, poor thing


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> ive never had a vet do that before, always just administered pain meds straight away, poor thing


It is the first time I have seen it done too, it only took a second and now we have a reading for today, when we go in tomorrow he can have another test to make sure things are moving in the right direction :thumbup:
He has nibbled at a few spring greens, but he still isn't drinking and has stopped pooing again :frown::frown:
I just wish I knew what has started all this :


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

*Fingers Crossed*

Its a horrible thing, because you cant really do anything, its up to them to start eating 
Sound like you are doing everything you can, the pain meds should make him feel better and make him want to eat.

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

fingers crossed for tomorrow hun. let us know how he gets on


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw poor bun! Lots of healing vibes coming your way from me, Toby and Tess.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Well we are back from the vets.....
He had an xray taken and he has no obvious blockages or gas build ups :confused1: His glucose levels have dropped a couple points so at least he isn't in the level of pain that he was in yesterday.
He is getting Metoclopramide every 8 hours and pain relief, so it is up to him to start pooing and eating now 
We are back for another check up tomorrow and if there is still no improvement we will have to start talking about opening him up to find out what is going on :scared:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Just a quick update, Rhythm has now started eating and doing tiny poo's :thumbup: We aren't out of the woods yet, but he is fighting it now


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Just a quick update, Rhythm has now started eating and doing tiny poo's :thumbup: We aren't out of the woods yet, but he is fighting it now


If this was FB I would *like* this!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

So glad he is doing better!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hoping hes made a full recovery now


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh yeah sorry I forgot to update this,Rhythm is now 100% recovered :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Oh yeah sorry I forgot to update this,Rhythm is now 100% recovered :thumbup::thumbup:


lol!!! glad to hear it  bless him! x


----------

